
London Underground Wifi Tracking:  Everything We Learned from TfL's Report - DanBC
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2017/09/london-underground-wifi-tracking-heres-everything-we-learned-from-tfls-official-report/
======
DanBC
One thing the article doesn't really mention is the accessibility (or lack of)
for some of the stations.

Some people want to avoid stairs, or avoid long walks.

Here's the section of the map they're talking about:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJRaXWHXUAAD05q.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJRaXWHXUAAD05q.jpg)

